# Don't worry



## Jenna (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it natural to worry?  No.  

It is natural to _*be*_ worried at certain times and events of course, yes, and but the act of worrying is a _conscious _exercise that we decide to engage in.  

When I was younger it was said to me that nothing was ever gained by the practice of worrying.  And but I did not believe it.  I knew that was untrue.  I knew I could be good at something.  I knew I could be a contender.  So I took my amateur worrying and my big faith in my ability to worry to a whole new level in the art of Worry.  I knew there was _something _to be gained by worrying: I could improve my skill in worrying and my worry stamina.  I could be the best.  Through time and hard practice I increased by ability to worry tenfold.  Maybe more.  Maybe even elevenfold.  

Through my time served and years spent, I met others who could worry.  Some could worry at a very adept level and with very great expertise.  And but none better than I.  I became a fully qualified, belted and high-ranking practitioner of Worry who moved quickly through the upper echelons until I was due to participate in my Main Event (have you had yours yet?).  I trained hard.  I worried every day for several hours (sometimes with training partners who would worry me).  I worried over my crane stance at dawn on a rock on the beach.  I worried about bikers in bars; worrying about their halitosis and unkempt facial furniture around their drunken games of pool.  I worried on unlit streets with gangs of youths who helped me hone my worrying-at-night skill.  I worried and I worried.  I worried myself into oblivion.  Which was worrying.  In fact I worried so relentlessly that something happened: I completely lost sight of my worrying goal.  I burned out.  The time had passed; my Main Event came and went, and I had forgotten what I had been practicing so conscientiously for.  My worrying effort had been for nothing.  Nothing! 

I retired, vanquished.  When the dust settled and the airs cleared, I began worrying about my lack of worrying ability and but I had no strength left for any of it. So I took a conscious decision.  I decided to disavow Worry. Yes, I decided to disengage my worrying and abandon it as it had abandoned me.  I was callous and cold-hearted and but it was not difficult to be so since worrying is a wholly conscious exercise.  I decided to switch it off knowing from then, the true truth that truly nothing was ever gained through the practice of worrying.

Thank you.

btw, I am opening the School of Carefree-ness very soon.  Come train!  Good rates!  Short contracts!  Google it or twitter it or something on facebook or whatever 

[yt]LanCLS_hIo4[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, I needed that.  It always helps to take what we deem ever so consuming in life, and examine it for what it really is.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 8, 2011)

That, dear Wes makes it worth me having got up today  Thank you my friend, Jenna x


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2011)

I have said this for years
Why Worry. 
If you can do something about what you are worried about then stop worrying and go do something.
If you can&#8217;t do anything about it the worrying will make no difference so why worry at all.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course XS you are correct.  Worrying is a futile endeavour.  Mind, sometimes futile endeavours are the cause of bouts of worrying.  I figure, if you have a chance of winning then do everything to ensure the win.  And if you have no chance of winning then divert your effort into an endeavour which will not defeat you.  That is my new philosophy too yes.

Oh, I have an opening for a senior instructor at my School of Carefree-ness if you are interested.  It pays nothing and but I do not expect my staff to worry about it


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2011)

It is so good to see you back here Jenna.  Your thoughts are like fresh air for the soul 

My parents were polar opposites in terms of worry.  My mom is a constant worrier...which is not only not good for her, but not good for others.  My dad was much more easy going.  He used to say "Don't worry about what hasn't happened,"  advice that I still have trouble taking to heart. I miss him alot, but I was fortunate enough to carry some of his wisdom with me


----------



## Jenna (Jul 8, 2011)

You are very kind as ever Carol thank you  And I can all too well understand how much you miss your dad, yes.  I know how much of you he will have taken with him.  And yet you have so much of him with you also.  Yet there is a bond.  And but it is not broken, only stretched like elastic.  Thank you again very much Carol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't Worry Be Happy!


----------



## Indagator (Nov 2, 2011)

Pray, Hope and Don't Worry. - St Pio of Pietrclina.


----------

